# shark fishing the massachusetts



## Kenn (Dec 24, 2012)

Does any body shark fish the Massachusetts? I don't here much about shark fishing in the forum?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

There's a lot of shark info in the surf fishing section.


----------

